# What does everyone do??



## Hannah_Joannou (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi everyone

I have just returned from a 2 week holiday in Cyprus.

My partner and I are moving to Cyprus in February 2018 so this was a chance for us to look for jobs and to look at certain areas. We have decided to stick to paralimni, ayia napa, protaras, and the surrounding areas. 

I was wondering what jobs everyone else does over there and if they enjoy their roles?

Hannah


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My husband and I have a real estate business although these days we tend to be very selective with clients as we are really semi retired. We have been in the business for almost 12years and thoroughly enjoyed it. Many clients have become firm friends.


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Mrs Spadge and I are retired. Our main pastime is loafing


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I have changed roles a few times in the twelve years Since I relocated to Cyprus but principally have been involved in consultancy in Higher Education partnerships with local and international Universities. It has involved a lot of international travel within the last few years which is one reason I have not been on the forum for quite some time. Now have returned to a more settled timetable and reliable connectivity. Have thoroughly enjoyed what has become a very varied and challenging role.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome back Kimonas.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

I work for a small Investment Advisory firm in Limassol for the last 14 years after previously working for Lloyds Bank in UK & Jersey. I have clients all over the island but the biggest number of clients in employment are in Limassol. Life is great here in Cyprus if you can handle it but don't burn your bridges when you leave UK. Rent property for a while until you are certain you will stay.


----------

